# Virtuoso SG400 poor print quality



## f288 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello,
after some prints with different configurations I can't obtain good quality prints with Sawgrass SG400.

I'm using original Sawgrass HD ink with SibliFlex dye sublimation precut paper for mugs.

The main problem it's with the black that have poor quality and irregular borders respect to the other colors.
But there's also a problem with colors; I attach a photos where you can see what I'm talking about.
All the color it's supposed to be uniform, but for example on the first image with the orange text you can see that the orange fades to a darker orange near the border; And the opposite on second and third images, where colors fade to white when near to a black border.

First row it's the jpg file used, second line what obtained when printing the file:








Do you know what can cause this?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Please research 'SUBLIMATION' first.

The image colours on the paper print should be very different to the colours of the image in the original jpeg. You only get proper colours WHEN THE TRANSFER HAS BEEN PRESSED. 

Try pressing your print onto an item and see the difference.


----------



## f288 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes, that print has been pressed on a mug, but the defect I'm talking about are still present (i simply uploaded a scan of the paper because I'm able to highlight better the defects, while on the mug, with the smartphone I wasn't able to take good photos).
I'm not talking about color tone, i know that are different when pressed on a mug.
The problem it's that the black quality it's poor with irregular borders, and this is the same when printed on paper and also after applied on a mug.
And the same for the fading colors near the borders.


----------



## f288 (Jan 18, 2019)

I fixed the black irregular border problem changing the paper, now using TruePix borders are sharp, but I'm still having 2 problems I can't find how to fix.

1.
I don't understand why when printing jpg file from Windows 10 of flat design al the borders have an inner shadow/light. Black or dark grey have darker black inner shadow, while other colors have inner light of the same color.
While if I print the same design directly from Serif PagePlus without converting it to jpg the printed image it's almost perfect.

You can see what I'm talking about here:
On the top jpg printed from windows
On the bottom printed from Serif PagePlus









2.
The second problem it's that flat design in black or dark grey have non uniform color.
Into the same image above you can spot some horizontal lines where color it's darker.

Do you know why this happen?


----------

